# Home Office Docs and Film 1953-Advice wanted.



## highcannons (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a friend who has a projector, film strip and lecture notes from 1953. They were found in an old civil defence bunker that was being cleared out by authorities for another use. These items would have gone into a skip!

I am in the process of copying these into pdf format and would be happy to supply copies. In addition if there is a museum or whatever where the equipment could go that would be good, perhaps a donation to charity? 

Here is the front cover from one of the documents to accompany the film slides.'







Thanks
HC


----------



## John_D (Jan 23, 2012)

Interested in a pdf copy:wcool:


----------



## gingrove (Jan 23, 2012)

As I remember Newhaven fort has quite a good ROC/cold war display they may be interested. I can't think of anywhere that that focuses on Civil Defense specificaly but somebody else will probably know of one. Here is the link to Newhaven fort 
http://www.newhavenfort.org.uk/exhibitions_pg2.htm 
PS I'd like a copy of the PDF when you get them done and I'm more than happy to make a donation to charity for it.
Thanks


----------



## jonney (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd certainly be interested in a PDF copy HC


----------



## gushysfella (Jan 23, 2012)

Could I have a copy too please


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 23, 2012)

I know there are several people on here or connected to here who have restored ROC posts. I wonder if this might be the kind of thing they'd have in one? Possibly not as its a set of film strip notes, but might make a useful addition to any collection they might have
GDZ


----------



## highcannons (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks all, found a home for it I think. It's gonna take some time to scan and convert all the films but will sort them out and once done make sure copies are available. I will take a record of those who want pdf's and contact you when they are available.
Cheers
HC


----------



## highcannons (Feb 1, 2012)

The Instructor notes that accompany the five films have been sorted and can be downloaded here

https://sites.google.com/site/geekydownloads/home

I will post again when the films are available. Cheers


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, what a lovely set. I wonder if Duxford Imperial War museum would be interested?


----------



## highcannons (Feb 2, 2012)

at last  !! The films of slides have been sorted, into jpg files. If you would like to view or download go to

https://sites.google.com/site/geekydownloads/home

use the tabs etc and I hope they are of interest and use.  If you want to make a fancy presentation or booklet using the downlooaded papers and pictures I expect you will have to employ an image programe to crop/whatever etc. But then as most on this forum are very good photographers I expect you know all about that..
enjoy
HC


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll go for a copy of the PDF, it would be good to print out for our new exhibition space at Drakelow


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 3, 2012)

'The End' No shit Sherlock!!!


----------

